
Facebook Peering - bleakgadfly
https://www.facebook.com/peering
======
dev_throw
With the increase in live HD video streaming on Facebook, this is a smart move
on Facebook's part. I wonder what the traffic ratios have to be before the
peering partners will want to start charging.

